# Midwest EX PEN reviews?



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

So I won't be getting my pup for another 2 1/2 months or so but I wanted to get some opinions on possible exercise pens for inside the house. 

I've been looking at the Midwest ex pen (the one with the door), probably the 36'' tall one. I will most likely also be getting the wire cover. It seems pretty afordable compared to others I have seen. Has anyone ever gotten one of these and did it work well for you? I'm hoping it's going to be sturdy enough for a GSD pup. 

And any other ex pen recommendations would be appreciated also. The brand and also what height worked for your dogs. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Worked fine for us. Used it as an x-pen for months with Dante, and it's been a room divider since then. Love it.

Have also used it for numerous foster puppy litters.

I got the 36" one height, and taught him from day one not to jump on the sides so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have this one: Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Kitchen & Dining
and like it very much so far. Kopper hates it, but that's another story. I got the 8 panel one but am only using 5 panels right now. I bought mine on craigslist for about $40.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the gold Midwest 48" ex pen off of Amazon.

Amazon.com: Midwest Gold- Zinc Indoor/Outdoor Exercise Pet Pen, 24"W x 48"H: Kitchen & Dining

I use it daily. In fact my pup is sleeping on his bed in it now. I throw some chew toys in there and he has been taught not to jump on the sides. I honestly couldn't live without it. I put it in our living room/kitchen, I have an open floor plan and he can see us during the day. 

The first two day he did try to move it. Thanks to the folks on here the bitter apple spray worked great and he hasn't tried to bite it or move it around since then. 

Here is a pic of Charlie inside a box inside his ex pen. The other pics is the second week we had him inside his pen.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They work ok for me, with the top too. But I use metal eyelits that I screw into the wall and clip the pen to the wall (mine then can go through a doggy door outside).


----------



## mw7 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got the GoGo brand that is an 8 panel, 36" high with the walk through door (



). The door latching mechanism can be a bit tricky to engage and I found myself reaching down to about the middle of the door and squeezing things shut so all three locking points would engage correctly. It is advertised as being adjustable where one could attach a crate to it, but beware, there is only one panel that comes free and it is right next to the darn door! Not a very good design if you ask me, as I would want the crate and door of the pen as far apart as possible. Once I anchored the pen to our kitchen counter and the wall it was easier to close and lock. 

I've noticed several folks here mentioning that they have taught their dogs not to jump on the pen. Maya is now 11 weeks old and still does this with some regularity (esp. when she doesn't want to be there). We are working on the "off" command for this, but I'm thinking of using a squirt bottle too. Anyone care to elaborate on the methods they used to teach them to stay off the walls of the pen?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I love ours 
I had to zip tie 4' wooden dowels to each side though to keep it rigid.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

This is the one I have, I also connected mine to the wall with eyelets to let the dogs (poodles) use the doggie door. Now it is my GSD puppy's home.
Amazon.com: Precision Pet Courtyard Kennel, Silver Crackle: Home & Garden


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

mw7 said:


> Anyone care to elaborate on the methods they used to teach them to stay off the walls of the pen?


What I personally did was do a lot of focus work inside the pen. Leerburg has some videos of it on his website. Dante learned to sit and look me in the eye and he'd get a reward instantly. I did this over and over, constantly, throughout the day week after week. Every time I approached the pen, he had to sit and look at me or no reward, no attention. He learned VERY quickly that jumping up offered no attention or reward.

If he jumped up on the sides when I wasn't around him, which was rare, (such as while I was in a nearby room) I told him "aught, off" and went over to correct him. No reward for "off" as I didn't want to unintentionally reward jumping in the first place (IE: he's a smart dog - didn't want him to learn that jumping on the sides meant he could then sit when I approached and get a reward). So, no reward for the command off IMHO.

7 mo old and I'm using the x-pen as a room divider, and he still knows not to jump on it.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

THANK YOU so much for all the info guys!!! Ill be scouring craig's list and resale shops to see if I can get a good deal. 

The panels on the one I end up buying are going to have to have pretty specific dimensions. I have a 4'x5' area in my living room where I'm planning to put it. So I'm limited to the 8 panel options, with 24'' wide panels. I really like the look of some of the plastic ones (like Emoore suggested) but they won't fit right. 
I'm hoping to wire top will add stability, and if I have to I can bolt it to the wall. We'll see if I can be a good trainer and keep her off the sides without having to bolt it 

Thanks again! I'm sure I'll have a ton more questions when she actually gets here. Just as a warning


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Rerun said:


> He learned VERY quickly that jumping up offered no attention or reward.


Jax learned very quickly that if he jumped up, the pen moves where he wants to go... That became his reward... Our dog room has glass French doors when I come home from work each day, I'm greeted with him pinned up against the door with the reconfigured x-pen around him :rofl: 
Suddenly the 4x4 area becomes 1x16 LOL
It still serves its purpose though because it's like a magical bite-proof forcefield so he can't get to anything.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I used a crate when I left the house to prevent him learning that.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Rerun said:


> What I personally did was do a lot of focus work inside the pen. Leerburg has some videos of it on his website. Dante learned to sit and look me in the eye and he'd get a reward instantly. I did this over and over, constantly, throughout the day week after week. Every time I approached the pen, he had to sit and look at me or no reward, no attention. He learned VERY quickly that jumping up offered no attention or reward.
> 
> If he jumped up on the sides when I wasn't around him, which was rare, (such as while I was in a nearby room) I told him "aught, off" and went over to correct him. No reward for "off" as I didn't want to unintentionally reward jumping in the first place (IE: he's a smart dog - didn't want him to learn that jumping on the sides meant he could then sit when I approached and get a reward). So, no reward for the command off IMHO.
> 
> 7 mo old and I'm using the x-pen as a room divider, and he still knows not to jump on it.


I do this too. I watched the Leerburg videos as well. If for some reason he does jump which has only happened about three times I turn my back to him and walk away a couple of steps. I make him sit and wait before I even open the door and he can't come out of it until I give him the okay. That was he is not rushing me and darting out of it. I also have taught him "off". Another thing I did was give him some liver biscotti treats inside the pen. I will hide them in a box or jug. I wanted him to associate that the pen is a great experience. I also if I walk by and he's sitting there nicely I will give him a reward. At least that worked for me. I couldn't live without the ex pen. I might try those rods as one of the above pp's mentioned to make it sturdier. That's a great idea.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a four foot x-pen as a wall devider and used some four foot shower board to limit viewing in the rest of the room. This way, whatever bitch has puppies does not need to worry about me bringing the dogs into the other side of the room But as they start feeling better, they do jump up and look over the top of the four foot panels. Not the end of the world, no fights, in that position, and none of them have ever gone over the top. It is bolted to the wall on either side -- 13.5' width of room. I would not leave bitches loose in both sides and leave. Currently Odessa is loose in the one side (access to the puppy pen kennel) with Cupcake, and the other side has Babsy in a covered x-pen with access to the patio-kennel. I either crate Babsy or put her in the covered x-pen when I leave. Odessa and Babs seem to be very compatable, but why tempt fate.


----------

